# I was nearly committed



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I was nearly locked up in a hospital for a few days to "stabilize" me thanks to a terrible psychiatrist who only spoke to me for five minutes. 
Yeah, five minutes! 

I was only there because my main therapist cannot write prescriptions, and I told them that. They didn't even give me a time frame of days, they just said they didn't want me driving home by myself- while I was completely lucid, calm, and coherent. All because I have had thoughts of suicide, but I am not currently suicidal. I had to barter my way out of it because they were holding my drivers license, but I am sooo not going to even more therapy once a day for three hours like he wants me to. Absolutely, hands down, the worst experience I have had with a mental health professional. 

Heed my warning guys, pick your shrinks carefully!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That makes me think that that psychiatrist was thinking of themselves more than you. I'm sure the first thing that went through their head was "this person is a liability to my practice if I let them go and they do something"....regardless of the fact that they only talked to you for 5 minutes. This is also a product of doctors cramming their schedules so full to get more money that they can't get to know patients. I pretty much just trust my psychological concerns to my gynecologist. No, she's not a psychologist, but she knows me better than any other doctor and if she thinks that there's something she can't help me with I know she won't just guess and throw pills at me.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, I'm guessing they didn't read any of the stuff I had sent over beforehand. I had been pretty clear about the fact that I was only there for the prescription, and I even said " I haven't thought about killing myself recently." Honestly them wanting to shove me in a hospital for a few days to stabilize someone who didn't even need stabilizing! I have NEVER in my history of being in and out of the treatment for my depression and anxiety had anyone say "lets put you in a hospital", and I have been in way worse shape than this. 
I'm kind of pissed that I drove there for nothing. He only wanted to prescribe me something he had developed, not a standard medication.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

I understand completely what you went through, I also have had very different encounters with psychotherapists while getting diagnosed with social anxiety. Some of them listen to what you say, think and feel. They understand you and give you useful help for your problems without seeming to be against you in any way. Then there is the other type that I think just gloss over what you are saying looking for key words and make up their own story about you in their head. Those are in my opinion not fit for the job and can cause more issues than they solve. I have noticed a tendency to use hospital visits as a veiled threat to get you to do what they want you to do, which I find quite shocking..

I'm sorry to hear that you had such a traumatic visit which you really didn't need at that point.. Hopefully you've got the right pills and everything is ok now?


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks.
I still have to find a different psychiatrist. I was only going to this one because of a computer error, and I was actually pretty proud of myself for not breaking down after getting lost 4 times on the way. I'm hoping the next person I see will spend more than 5 minutes listening to me before they make a decision.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry that you had such a terrible experience. The fact he wanted to give you something _he_ had developed instead of the correct medication makes me think he was thinking entirely of himself when he threatened to hospitalize you. As someone who has, and is, suffering from mental illness, i worry that people who are so self centered and controlling are considered suitable for the job. 

I hope you get the correct medication and help asap, and you should definitely be proud of not breaking down after getting lost, can't say i'd be able to do the same.


----------

